
Bitcoin at an all-time high - ca98am79
https://blockchain.info/charts/market-price?timespan=all
======
davidgerard
Pulled up by the Bitfinex price being included - but the purported "price" in
Bitfinex isn't realisable, because you can't get any hard currency (not just
USD) out of Bitfinex!

Remember that the recent flash crash on GDAX ($1184 -> 6 cents) was courtesy
just 100BTC of trades. I question the degree to which Bitcoin can be said to
have a realisable "price".

